# I've just bought ...



## MeganN (Jan 3, 2013)

My first fitness DVD!!

It's a ten min a day tummy workout. I think as its only ten mins a time it will encourage me to actually do it. I hope so anyway as my lower tummy area and thighs are the only regions I need work on. 

I have calfs and arms if steel so now it's time to tone the rest of it!!

Wish me luck. I've never used a DVD for this before


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

Good luck! I bought 15 Minute Workouts For Dummies a couple of years ago and find it really good as the exercises aren't too complicated


----------



## MeganN (Jan 3, 2013)

Ohh that might be one to buy a bit later as well then


----------

